# Choix d'app pour ouvrir les fichiers PDF sur IPad



## Aartoo (5 Janvier 2012)

J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un peu me dire s'il y a une possibilité sur un IPad 1 de le forcer à ouvrir un fichier PDF dans une application particulière.

Je m'explique:
Lorsque je reçois un fichier en PDF sur mon Mail et que je veux l'ouvrir, mon IPad me donne le choix de l'ouvrir dans plusieur app comme ; PDF Pro, ou encore BlueFire, Ebook etc.......
Cependant il ne me donne pas le choix pour l'app Good Reader que je préfère utiliser.  Y-a-t-il un moyen de le forcer à ouvrir dans Good Reader?

Merci à l'avance de me venir en aide.


----------

